#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Iec 60534-8-4

## uallido

Hi guys,



i'm looking for standard IEC 60534-8-4 last revision any suggestions?? Thanks in advance (uallido@hotmail.com)

regards,

Uallido

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Iec 60534-8-4

----------


## rezaeima

Plz refer to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohamad3010

hi. it is attached.

----------


## uallido

Thanks very much!!!! Appreciated!

----------


## aidini

Anybody has 60534 . 8 . 3  ? Please share  3nd edition 2010.

----------


## gasenilahmad

This is the link for *IEC 60534-8-3-2010 [BS EN 60534-8-3-2011]*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Regards,
Ahmed

----------


## sambun

> This is the link for *IEC 60534-8-3-2010 [BS EN 60534-8-3-2011]*
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Regards,
> Ahmed



Thanks Gasenilahmad !

----------


## txq_txq

Dear Gasenilahmad ,
Could you upload again BS EN 60534-8-3-2011?
 Thanks!

----------


## sahuliocl

thanks

----------


## valveguyhere

I know this is very old, but instead of starting a new thread, I'd figure I'd post here. 


The 4shared link is dead, I was hoping to find the 60534-8-3 2010 revision. I need it for a project I'm working on, personally. Can someone help? I've looked everywhere on the web and the only places I have found list it for a lot of money!


ahh nevermind. I was able to find it but I can't upload for some reason, so I'll link it for future poeple intrested...


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## micaziv

Thank you so much!

----------


## amar.k.singh

Typo

----------


## amar.k.singh

Dear Gasenilahmad ,
Could you upload again BS EN 60534-8-3-2011?


Thanks!See More: Iec 60534-8-4

----------

